# Submersible Lights



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Anyone use them and if so do they work? Thanks.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you talking underwater lights that you see on the stern of a boat or just a submersible lantern of sorts? I just installed a pair of UW lights on the boat but haven't had an opportunity to test them out yet.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

The sealed lights that you drop in the water to attract fish.


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

i Have a floating lite that i tried at clark hill lake in georgia a few years back, really brings in the bait fish. Take up to half hour to bring them in though. I bought a submersible light to try this year up at mosquito.


----------

